# Can't Build Anymore---



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 11, 2011)

Can't Build Anymore---My shelves are full!!! Seriously, I'm worn out from my recent Kerzel build, and don't want to machine anything more for a while. I love the hobby, but too much of a good thing spoils the soup. (Or something like that.) Hope I can take a well deserved break from machining for a while now, although its still 3 months untill hot rodding season arrives. Maybe I'll get lucky and get some good design work in now to see me through the rest of this wretched cold winter weather. I will be watching the board to see the videos of all these I.C. engines currently in progress working. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Metal Butcher (Feb 11, 2011)

Nothing wrong with taking a break Brian. I feel I could use one myself, but since my project is far from complete it would be a bad idea for me at this point in time. :

Try some woodworking for a change! Build more shelves! ;D

-MB


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't see any boilers on that shelf, Brian. That would be a different area to explore for awhile.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Feb 11, 2011)

I did the same thing. Lasted about 3 days and I had to go make something. Tried, Didn't work


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 11, 2011)

Trout--I hate being burned and/or scalded. I'm quite shy about steam, especially when I have the big twin air compressor setting out in my main garage. I have no doubt that I COULD build a boiler, its just that I don't really want to. I'm not terribly interested in trains, so I don't really need the portability that steam gives you. I may, eventually build something to power with my hit and miss engine that would give a "cyclic" load to make the engine kick in and out of hit and miss mode. I'm thinking probably a 24" high tower with a small sprocket top and bottom, with a steel weight attached to one of the chain links, driven through a small gear reduction. As the weight is being lifted to the top of the tower, the engine would come under load and fire every other revolution in true 4 cycle mode. After the weight "pitched over" the top sprocket, gravity would pull it down, taking all load off the engine, which would then go into 'hit and miss" mode untill the weight reached the bottom sprocket and started back up. I really am burned out on machining anything right now, and the phone just rang ---one of my automation builders in Toronto has a new job he wants me to look at Monday morning.


----------



## cl350rr (Feb 11, 2011)

Brian,
hate to bother you, on your vacation from engines and all, but what is the slinky thing?

do you have a thread on it somewhere?

thanks

Randel


----------



## jpeter (Feb 11, 2011)

Before I was retired I felt the same way about my job. Now that I'm not working anymore I sometimes wish I was back; maybe not.


----------



## tel (Feb 11, 2011)

I agree with MB - tear all the furniture outta your living room and install wall to wall shelving.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 11, 2011)

Take a break from machining and build some more shelves.when ready to machine again you will have the display space.
Tin


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 11, 2011)

cl350rr  said:
			
		

> Brian,
> hate to bother you, on your vacation from engines and all, but what is the slinky thing?
> 
> do you have a thread on it somewhere?
> ...



Do a search for "slinky machine"---There are a whole bunch of posts about it and a video of it running.---Brian


----------



## steamer (Feb 11, 2011)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> Take a break from machining and build some more shelves.when ready to machine again you will have the display space.
> Tin




DITTO!!!

oh and get going on those shelves soon will ya!

 ;D


Hey Brian...what ever it takes....do what you gotta do....we'll be here.

Dave


----------



## itowbig (Feb 11, 2011)

Break time i here this all the time at work break time  hahahahaha enjoy your break.   sometimes i need a break from work but got to pay da bills.    so enjoy your break.
ps we would love more plans hint hint hahahaha


----------



## mygrizzly1022 (Feb 12, 2011)

Brian


You dont need to quit, you just need a change of pace. Here is an idea that requires no machining but will appeal to your appetite for things mechanical. Enjoy. Bert


http://www.wimp.com/kineticsculpture/


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 12, 2011)

Bert--I've seen those before. A guy at steampunk actually built a small one powered by a steam engine. Sone crazy engineering students at one of the US colleges built one that they could ride on like a unicycle. I considered building one, but there are way too many identical parts. It would be a good project for one of the CNC guys on this forum.---Brian


----------



## jpeter (Feb 12, 2011)

Do I detect another misconception about CNC? ("Too many identical parts...Good job for CNC")


----------



## kanvelchoudhary (Feb 12, 2011)

Lucky You.. your shelve... great work.. but i do have a wonderful idea for you that will change your mind.. it was something that i had in my mind for a while and was planning to go ahead with it but since my new project will keep me busy for another say six months, you may try this. we all know efficiency of an IC engine comes down to only 35-40 % because of lost of power in cooling and dynamo motor, lubrication pumping etc.... now these days everyone is going for hybrid cars and all kind of stuff. so why not we try for hybrid engine. let us try to make an engine that transmits all its power to crank shaft to drive and all other systems being run by some other source of power say solar energy.. now i do know this whole idea seems stupid but you should give it a try.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 12, 2011)

jpeter  said:
			
		

> Do I detect another misconception about CNC? ("Too many identical parts...Good job for CNC")


No, its not a misconception. Give me a little credit here. I have been a design engineer for 46 years, and have designed thousands of prototype machines and overseen their machining and fabrication. If multiple identical parts are going to be machined, once the program is written and the fixturing established, the CNC machining of these parts is a quantum amount faster than manual machining of multiple identical parts.---Brian


----------



## Bernd (Feb 12, 2011)

Interesting, all the kenetics structures I've see were made from round wire soldered together to form the track. Must be a new kind of "CNC" machine someone invented. Kenetics Structure CNC Machine


Bernd


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 12, 2011)

Bernd  said:
			
		

> Interesting, all the kenetics structures I've see were made from round wire soldered together to form the track. Must be a new kind of "CNC" machine someone invented.
> 
> Bernd


Grasshopper--There are more things under the sun than you comprehend. I have researched kinetic structures in a big way, and what I say is true. They are not all made from bamboo or soldered wire. There are some that are made from machined brass plate, and have many, many, many identical "legs" if you will, all milled from brass or aluminum plate and powered not by the wind but by gasoline, electric, and steam engines. If I wanted to, I could do a complete series of 3D cad models and detail drawings of one, and yes, I could machine one manually if I wanted to spend the next year working on it. But its not going to happen. Just because you haven't seen it doesn't mean that it hasn't been done and that it doesn't exist.


----------



## Bernd (Feb 12, 2011)

Master---- Perhaps you should have been more precise in your previous answer so Grasshopper would understand. ;D 

Bernd


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 12, 2011)

I got on a real roll about 2 years ago after seeing a video of a kinetic sculpture---I thought at the time it was one of the neatest things I had ever seen!!! I did a whole lot of web searching and found videos of both the steam powered one by "steampunk" and the ( I think) battery powered one built by the engineering students. I even found an animation of exactly how they work, but I can't remember where now. I thought very seriously about building one, but as I said, the damned things have more legs than a centipede---. I think the legs were multiple machined or laser cut profiles of light brass sheet, rivetted together with spacers. I decided that although it was definitly not outside my capability to design one, it far exceeded my machining desire to build so many identical parts. They sure are neat though!!!


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 12, 2011)

After an hours hunting around, I came up with one of the animation websites. I couldn't find the other ones I mentioned, but look at the action of the legs on the walking animations. Very simple action really, but mind blowing when actually built at model size with a power source. Put your cursor over the center of the picture and slowly make a circular motion with it while the music is playing.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CufN43By79s[/ame]


----------



## Bernd (Feb 12, 2011)

Brian,

You are thinking kenetic structure, while I was thinking "rolling ball" kenetic structure. This is were we parted paths.

I think you may be looking for this web site Crabfu SteamWorks

Bernd


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes Bernd---Thats the one I was thinking of. That fellow makes some crazy but well crafted stuff!!!
<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LjL6sMoeutc&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LjL6sMoeutc&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 13, 2011)

cl350rr  said:
			
		

> Brian,
> hate to bother you, on your vacation from engines and all, but what is the slinky thing?
> 
> do you have a thread on it somewhere?
> ...



If you look at this link, about 17 lines down from the top you will see 'slinky'---There is a download there with 8 or 10 pdf files---complete detail drawings.---Brian


----------

